# Minolta Flash Meter III question



## TBar (Mar 14, 2012)

Just bought this used and seems to work ok but on Non-Chord , can't get any reading from my strobe.  My former MFM IV model you set on on non-chord, pushed the button and it was ready to receive a burst of light .  Am I missing something with this model III , to use on non-chord mode?


----------



## Helen B (Mar 14, 2012)

That should work. Set it to non-cord, set the shutter speed, then press the metering button all the way in until it clicks.


----------



## TBar (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope, no reading. Other modes work fine.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 14, 2012)

Odd; any chance you're waiting too long to trigger your strobes?


----------



## TBar (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm firing the strobe just after pushing the button on the meter... no reading.  Also, after pushing the button, should there be anything at all on the screen of the meter, like a flashing icon?, I'm getting nothing on the screen except the mode name.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 15, 2012)

Do you have the manual?


----------

